# Meet my other pets :)



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

These are my three Salukis. 
Darius is my three year old Black and Tan
Sam is my 4 month old Black and Tan, and 
Marconi is my 1 year old Fawn. 









Here is Darius the oldest Saluki and Bramble my 7 year old Shih Tzu 









And this is my.. Well my fiancées 8 year old Shihtzi/poodle mix named Norman. 

















Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## pipsqueak (Sep 5, 2011)

those are some gorgeous dogs. 
I read Marconi as Macaroni at first. lol.


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you very much 

Haha... That is the name his breeder gave him (Marconi) and when I was first looking at the litter I thought it was Macaroni too, thought that was a cute name... But not for a hunting dog lol... He is my dads dog though and he wanted to keep the name Marconi because he is obsessed with radios (my dad.. Not the dog) :-D 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Snutting11509 (Nov 9, 2012)

Your dogs are very striking! I love their long faces!!!


----------



## Sarina1285 (Sep 15, 2012)

Thank you  they are sighthounds so in the same group as greyhounds, whippets, afghan hounds etc.
They are used in Persia and surrounding areas as gazelle and Hare hunters. 


Sent from my iPhone using Petguide.com Free App


----------

